# snowboarding with a cold/cough?



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

so tomorrow i was looking to hit the slopes but i have cold/cough and don't want it to get any worse, any tips for how to dress or what to do?


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

just go, the exercise will help.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> just go, the exercise will help.


:thumbsup: 

Vitamin C intake!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

You'll be fine, it actually might help cause itll get your lymphatics / blood flow going a bit more.
Just don't overdue it.
Vit C, Zing, B vitamins etc etc etc etc.
Just make sure you stay hydrated, it's easy to forget about water on the mountain. Really easy.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Whenever I feel a cold about to start I grab this stuff:

Emergen-C, Vitamin C Supplement, Vitamin B Nutrition, Dietary Support


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with doing a few laps with a cold (as long as it's not serious). Just take it easy, drink water and once you get tired go home so you don't run your body down.

Also, taking vitamins after you get cold symptoms usually does nothing. It's a placebo effect for most people.

You need to be healthy and taking care BEFORE you get sick. Fyi, the most common vitamin deficiencies among snowboarders are vitamin d (lack of sunlight) and omega 3 (nearly everyone is lacking enough omega 3).


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Not true...
The reason is because studies done have been done when symptoms subside.
Symptoms arent the sickness, it's your bodies response to fight it.
So giving your body the tools to fight whatever you have = faster healing.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Vitamins work before you get the cold (if you're deficient). They typically do jack all after you've already become sick.

Placebo.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

stay hydrated, eat some snow,but stay away from the yellow ones:laugh:
Have fun!!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

If your body is low in zinc, and you take zinc when you're sick. It will help you get better faster.

If you take Vitamin D when your'e sick, it will do nothing.
Saying vitamins only help in prevention isn't right.
Your body needs vitamins to make a proper immune response, if it doesnt have enough of it, what's it going to do?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

That's like saying 'eat healthy and take care of yourself and you'll recover faster'. 

Obviously that's true, but everyone who suddenly suggests vitamins when someone gets sick is silly.

If you're deficient, you need to be taking that stuff all the time, not just when you get sick. By the time you start taking it after you get sick you're already on your way to recovering and even if it helps you're looking at a such a tiny increase in recovery time.

I wasn't suggesting he take any vitamin d while sick as some sort of cure. I think taking any vitamins suddenly to help a cold you already have is stupid. If you want real results go to a doctor and get medicine that actually works fast.

What I was getting at is everyone was suggesting random vitamins so I suggested 2 that are actually found to be the most commonly found deficiencies among people living in winter climates. It has nothing to do with his cold, rather I thought some non random vitamin advice was needed.

Basically everyone living in a snowboard climate should be taking vitamin d and omega 3 regardless of whether they're sick of not.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Wear a gaiter
Don't kiss anyone
Stay hydrated
Listen to your body--if your muscles are achy due to sickness, take it easy, don't overdo it


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The main thing is you don't get a cold from the cold, and the cold won't make it worse unless you don't dress warm enough and your body has to use energy to stay warm.

When I used to get colds I'd go for a run, even in the winter. Sometimes the good sleep I have after working out is maybe the best thing for a cold?!?

Yeah, board through it... Now a flu is another thing, I've been boarding when I had to run to the washroom after each run, not fun!


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! And as far as hitting jumps is that gonna be to much strain in my body for being sick?


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Eat the heart of a deer you just slaughtered after yelling at your peers for crying!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treedodger (Dec 7, 2012)

Sincraft said:


> Eat the heart of a deer you just slaughtered after yelling at your peers for crying!!!!!!!!!


this will definitely help! lol i would recommend staying hydrated, and listening to your body. Only you know how you feel and what your body can handle. Also keep in mind the more you run down your body, the harder it is going to be to recover from this cold. good luck


----------

